# One-day trails in Northeast



## igoroks (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,

We are coming from Israel to a trip in New York and New England in the beginning of September this year.

As a very important part of our trip, we want to go to 3-4 loop hikes, each of them one day long. We are in quite a good shape, and we can walk about 10 miles in a day.

I've been reading about trails in Acadia NP, Baxter SP, The Adirondacks, the White Mountains, and other places. But I still can't decide, which trails we should choose. Can you suggest, what you think are the best 3 or 4 trails for us in this whole area?

We enjoy all the components of hiking: Nature, exercise, the views.

Thank you,
Igor.


----------



## billski (Aug 18, 2009)

igoroks said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are coming from Israel to a trip in New York and New England in the beginning of September this year.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome.
10 miles a day at Acadia is quite different from 10 miles at Baxter. Please define your "good shape." Please give an indication of what kind of single-day vertical elevations have you done before? You can hike all day at Acadia and never climb more than a few hundred vertical feet. How many hours a day to you expect to hike?  Do you expect a goal such as a summit?


----------



## WJenness (Aug 18, 2009)

Also,

Things like crowds...

Mt. Washington is a fun day hike, and not all that taxing... but if you're looking to get away from crowds, it won't be your thing...

-w


----------



## billski (Aug 18, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Also,
> 
> Things like crowds...
> 
> ...


  Yep.  Always wondered why they didn't put a snack bar halfway up the trail


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd check out this site for the White mountains http://hikethewhites.com//

Day hikes I'd suggest are:

Franconia Ridge Loop (9 miles) 
Moosilauke Loop (7.5 miles) 
Tripyramids (11 miles)


----------



## marcski (Aug 18, 2009)

In mid September you can't really go wrong...what a glorious time to hike and be outside in the Northeast.  Acadia National Park is a stunningly beautiful place.  Being after Labor Day, I'm sure most of the crowds will be gone....on the Ocean....and there are some beautiful hikes.  Although, as some have stated....not the most technical or strenous....but you can certainly get a workout. 

However, coming from Israel...not sure where you'll be basing yourself out of.  Acadia is quite the trip from the NYC area....not as bad if you're starting out in Boston.  Lots of variables to consider....


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> I'd check out this site for the White mountains http://hikethewhites.com//
> 
> Day hikes I'd suggest are:
> 
> ...



Tripyramids is a very difficult hike and one that is longer than 11 miles if you are coming from Waterville Valley.  

Franconia is simply stunning and probably the most hiked loop in the Northeast.  Depending on your ability, it could be moderate or difficult.  The descent on the Old Bridle Path, when you are tired or when the trail is wet, can be tricky.  

And I don't know which loop is recommended for Moosilauke, but if it is from Ravine Lodge, there are many good options and the trails are, by and large, not too difficult, except for the AT from Kinsmen Notch South.  So that might be a good option and the views are amazing.

Other good options include Mount Abraham in VT (5 miles RT on the Long Trail, moderate hike and high start).  

Do note that with Baxter it is way the hell up there...as in 2 hours NORTH of Bangor.  Access may be limited and day hikes are longer because of the terrain.  It is very remote.  Stunning scenery, but remote.  Best for an extended visit.


----------



## igoroks (Aug 18, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Also,
> 
> Things like crowds...
> 
> ...



Well, I've been reading about Mt.Washington.. And somehow I got an impression that:

The hike is usually longer than one day
The weather is very unpredictable (even in the early September?!) and can be a problem.
It is the highest, but not the most interesting of the mountains in the area.
Is it wrong?

Thanks,
Igor.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2009)

igoroks said:


> Well, I've been reading about Mt.Washington.. And somehow I got an impression that:
> 
> The hike is usually longer than one day
> The weather is very unpredictable (even in the early September?!) and can be a problem.
> ...



Mount Washington is NOT a hike I would recommend for those reasons and more.

And what is your hiking experience?


----------



## igoroks (Aug 18, 2009)

billski said:


> Welcome.
> 10 miles a day at Acadia is quite different from 10 miles at Baxter. Please define your "good shape." Please give an indication of what kind of single-day vertical elevations have you done before? You can hike all day at Acadia and never climb more than a few hundred vertical feet. How many hours a day to you expect to hike?  Do you expect a goal such as a summit?



Hi, thanks for the reply.

We can climb 4000 vertical feet in a day, but it is not necessarily needed. We can enjoy a flat trail as well.
We expect to hike for about 8-10 hours in a day.
Summit is a nice to have.

Igor.


----------



## igoroks (Aug 18, 2009)

marcski said:


> However, coming from Israel...not sure where you'll be basing yourself out of.  Acadia is quite the trip from the NYC area....not as bad if you're starting out in Boston.  Lots of variables to consider....



We will be renting a car, and driving from NYC north to Acadia, and back through NH, Vermont, Adirondacks (and possibly even Finger Lakes and Niagara if we have time left).


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2009)

Igor, welcome to AlipineZone!!!


----------



## igoroks (Aug 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Igor, welcome to AlipineZone!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 18, 2009)

igoroks said:


> We will be renting a car, and driving from NYC north to Acadia, and back through NH, Vermont, Adirondacks (and possibly even Finger Lakes and Niagara if we have time left).


 
Franconia might be the best bang for the buck. Right off the highway, and lots to do and see. Many good day hikes out of that area, and you could stay over just down the road in Lincoln and do Moosilauke too.


----------



## JD (Aug 18, 2009)

I would do Marcy, Mansfield and Mt. Washington.  The 3 highest peaks in their respective states, and Acadia.  Every area has it's own feel and that is one of the coolest things about the NE.  Smal and diverse.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 18, 2009)

If you can hike 4000 feet of elevation in a day, you can handle any hike in the northeast. Mount Washington is the highest and has a 4000~ elevation gain depending on your approach route. 


igoroks said:


> Well, I've been reading about Mt.Washington.. And somehow I got an impression that:
> 
> The hike is usually longer than one day
> The weather is very unpredictable (even in the early September?!) and can be a problem.
> ...


A hike of Mount Washington is usually a full day event taking 8 hours round trip for "book time" from most directions without any side trips or alternate loops. The weather is unpredictable any where in the mountains but definitely Mount Washington has the most variables. I think Mount Washington has an AMAZING number of interesting things, more so than any other single mountain in New Hampshire. The summit is not one of those amazing parts of the mountain though and I think most hikers are let down when they reach the summit due to the "zoo" factor. Recommended but with reservations.

However, I would recommend the Franconia Ridge Loop without any reservations. There is a reason it is one of the most hiked loops in New Hampshire. Classic eight mile loop with three waterfalls and a ridge walk over three peaks with sensational 360 views along the ridge. Can't go wrong with this loop except on weekends or in bad weather.

Arcadia is a great recommendation. No big hikes here in terms of vertical but an amazing place to enjoy the outdoors with a few small mountain hikes on the ocean. Great option. Probably best to set aside a few days to explore the entire park.

Baxter State Park should surely be in the short list though I have no experience. I think the recommendation that this should be done as an extended excursion and not just a quick hit for one hike is sound advice.

Someone else can speak for the Dacks, I imagine there are some impressive hikes up there. Personally, I would skip VT but that is just my taste in dramatic over sublime. VT has good hikes but just doesn't have the dramatics you'll find in the Whites of NH and Dacks of NY.

Oh don't forget "you can't get there from here". East to west across Northern New England will take you a long time but it can be done. From Arcadia, I-95 down to Route 302 will get you to the Franconia Ridge/Mount Washington/White Mountains/etc. and then you'd have a long haul of I-93, I-91, Route 2, I-89, and ferry across a lake to get to the Dacks. Long haul to try to bag the highlights of New England. You could just do Arcadia and then Baxter in Maine and to heck with the rest of the region.


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree with everyone recommending Franconia Ridge, one the the best short hikes around. Another good option is Garfield, 10 mi round trip, pretty moderate grades except for the last bit.

In the northeast Baxter can't be beat but doing just a day is a hassle and a tease. In addition it's in the middle of nowhere, making it hard to get some variety in your trip.


----------



## igoroks (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions!
So we are quite sure now that we will go to Acadia and Franconia, and possibly to Mt Washington.

What about the trails in the Finger Lakes and in the Niagara Falls areas? Are there any specific trails there that can compete with all the trails that you mentioned?

Thanks,
Igor.


----------



## igoroks (Aug 19, 2009)

*Franconia Ridge Loop*

And I have few questions about the Franconia Ridge Loop:

Is the trail marked?
What can be the weather/temperature on the trail in the first week of September?
Where can I get a map of the trail?

Thank you!
Igor.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 19, 2009)

igoroks said:


> And I have few questions about the Franconia Ridge Loop:
> 
> Is the trail marked?
> What can be the weather/temperature on the trail in the first week of September?
> ...


 
1. All the trails in that area are very well blazed!
2. Could be mid 80's and very humid - could get into the 40's at night - weather is more fickle in the Fall.
3.If you drive by Pinkam Notch, you can stop in and buy individual maps of the area. There is a Franconia area map printed on Tivek that would probably run you a few dollars. Or you could register for a free account online at the AMC site https://www.wmgonline.org/register/index.cfm?action=choose and check out the maps they offer.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 19, 2009)

*2 days of Baxter (to/from)= easier on the brain...*

Hi Igorocks,
Anytime is a great time to visit northern New England.  Be warned that the weather up here in Maine, notably up in the park(BSP) and along the coast(Acadia) ...(*Really anywhere in northern NewEngland) can turn to the cool and raw pretty quickly..but with proper clothing is not a problem....and can return back to warm and sunny...just as quickly...but on the average is great.
From Millinocket to BSP is all paved...and in fact that's your paved avenue to/from the Baxter area!(fwiw)..roads outside the park are dirt woodland roads with limited maintenance.  The roads inside the park, if I correctly remember...are pretty smooth dirt woods roads without any problems for any rental auto...of normal highway clearance...but my $.01, as TB mentioned, I think, is that you should give any drive up to Baxter..plus hike or two, a couple days at the minimum...to simply keep one's mind from remembering it as a 48+ hour whirlwind.  The slowed pace of existence out in the non-artificially created woodlands is one of the selling points for visiting/camping in Maine, being only ~10-12 hours driving from downtown Boston.  
I once took a friend who wanted to do the 24hr roundabout..swoop up to Millinocket...down over the Golden Rd westward to PittstonFarm..and then back down...and back to south-central NH.   At the end I sat there wondering if he ever got to fully experience anything but woods roads and highway.  Like we paralleled the Penobscot's pristine WestBranch...AT NIGHT....seeing nothing;-)  Need to spend a little time...the outdoors and wildlife is around every bend..

$.01


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 19, 2009)

igoroks said:


> And I have few questions about the Franconia Ridge Loop:
> 
> Is the trail marked?
> What can be the weather/temperature on the trail in the first week of September?
> ...



Go to www.outdoors.org (Appalachian Mountain Club) and get either the latest White Mountain Guide or the map for the Franconia/Pemigewasset Area.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

Mount Mansfield
Camels Hump


----------



## Stache (Aug 20, 2009)

*Closer to NYC*

A couple of nice doable one day trips from NYC in the Catskills would be:

Overlook Mtn outside of the real Woodstock. Old hotel foundations and an old Fire Tower (open some weekends volunteers depending).

Huckleberry Point also near there. Both this and Overlook have AWESOME views of the Hudson River Valley.

Giant ledge or Slide Mountain.


----------

